# Lighting: Seven Layers of Scare



## Atum

Another great posting ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

Great points made here. I LUV the Skull & Bone web site for assistance on a graveyard and lighting it.


----------



## ShellHawk

You just simply rule, Terra!


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane

You've sold me on these min-spot lights but didn't mention where I can find them. More info please! 
(BTW, you may not know it but you are my mentor!!!)


----------



## Terra

Thanks  I posted a link to the miniSpotlights store at the bottom of the post. There's also a couple of other vendors I know of. Scare Products and Darklight.


----------



## 66539

Not-so-sunny-lane;bt1002 said:


> You've sold me on these min-spot lights but didn't mention where I can find them. More info please!
> (BTW, you may not know it but you are my mentor!!!)


I realize it's been a while since this tutorial was written, but it's still a great read. For those of us whose budget will not allow buying the spots, there are tutorials on how to make them on YouTube. A couple of my favorites are https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf3PltSCxSE
and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=470rIADIaxA . 

The later video uses RCA plugs which are going obsolete, but the basics about how to create the spots still works. You can always swap out the RCA plugs for CCTV Camera 2.1mm x 5.5mm Female and Male DC Power Plug Adapters or just wire them the old fashioned way. 

Using this approach and ordering LED lights from overseas, we make our spots for no more than three dollars a piece for the most elaborate versions of RGB color changing spots. Most of our single color spots are actually under a buck. And the three dollar versions are even brighter than the first generation LED lights were.

Compare that to $7.99 for the current asking price for a nano spot at one of the favorite haunt stores, and you can see where you can save a bundle if you light your haunt with homemade spots. For those of us on a budget, there are ways to enjoy everything Terra was passing along without going over our credit limits.


----------

